# Is my cat still in labor?



## Mischief (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi 

My cat Tessa, went into labor at about 3:00 PM yesterday. Unfortunately, we had to leave at around 5:00 PM. When we left, there were no kittens that had arrived. We came back at around 8:30 PM and there were two healthy kittens. We thought there might be more, but she wasn't showing any signs that there were more kittens on the way. 
At around 12:00 AM I wanted to check on her one last time before I went to sleep. When I did, she was panting really hard so I stayed and watched, I could see odd movement in her belly area. After a few minutes she stopped panting, and the moving stopped. My mom is the one experienced with cats, and she had said that cats will pant when they're in labor. She's already asleep and I don't want to wake her since she works night shift. 
A few minutes ago Tessa walked out of my room [the nest is in my closet] and I'm not sure she would leave the nest if she was getting ready to have another kitten. I checked, and there were still two kittens so I know she hasn't delivered another one.

So, I'm not sure if she's in labor anymore, and if she is the time gap (around 7-9 hours) between the kittens is worrying me a bit.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I think (not being a breeder) she needs a vet as the kitten left inside (if there s ne) will be struggling (if not dead already).

Please do not delay as if you lose her the other two kittens will probably die too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Hello, im not a breeder but, if i was you i would wake your mum to check the cat, if shes the one thats experienced with breeding, why was the cat left alone to give birth ,anything could of gone wrong ??,has she had kittens before or is this her first time, is she a small or young cat, i know cats can have a brake between giving birth, but as we cant see her, we really cant advise very much, but i would wake your mum and get her to check mum and kittens, and if a vet is needed she can arrange it. Let us know how things go. _


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Can you feel a kitten inside her? They feel like hard lumps and you may feel them wriggle inside her. Cats do walk around giving birth sometimes, but usually stay with their newborns. Cats can safely have a long gap in the birth of their kittens, but not if they are pushing, so feel her sides to see if they are going hard (contracting). If has been trying to give birth to the kitten for more than an hour she needs to see a Vet straight away. 

If she is fine in herself and happy and alert and her sides are soft, then keep a close eye on her. If you think she is still in labour you need to wake your Mum. The time gap between kittens is not a problem as long as she is not in active labour, but do give your Vet a call and do what they see if you think she still has a kitten inside her. I wouldn't leave it more than 24 hours without seeing a Vet. (that is the advise my vet gave me when my girl went 28 hours between live healthy kittens). The panting could be if it is hot in the closet or exhaustion from the birth and does not necessarily mean more kittens on the way unless she has contractions.

I hope that she is fine now.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

When our Siamese had her latest litter she started first signs being restless around 1pm and her first kitten was born at 6pm the next was 9pm then the other 2 came an hour later ten minutes in between. 

Her first litter when in the final stages she had one kitten after having contractions for 45 minutes, she was breach, then the next one about an hour or so later, as this was her first litter and our first time as breeders we thought she had finished, she settled down and fed and cleaned her kittens, 2 days later we were shocked to go in to feed her to find she was in labour again, after 45 minutes and still no kitten we took her to the vet, he sent us home with bottles to hand feed the two kittens, we arrived home and just made up the feed when the vet rang for us to collect Mia, just as he was about to perforn a C-section Mia gave one big push and delivered her last kitten, unfortunately it was stillborn.


----------



## Mischief (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for taking a while to reply.

Tessa actually gave birth to a third kitten today. A two-day time gap.
It's amazing, since the kitten is alive and healthy, eating normally and doing well. 
Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

glad alls well with mum and kittens. my girl took 13 hours to have 3 kittens then her last kitten arried safe and well 36 hours later. i was worried but it went well in the end. enjoy the new arrivals.


----------



## christopher act121 (Sep 3, 2012)

Can my cat still have discharge even if she is in false labor?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, cats go through the whole labour process like other pregnant cats, the only difference being is no kittens are produced.


----------

